# Quebec Skilled Worker Program 2018



## GuriSingh (Feb 18, 2018)

hi All

QSWP 2018 that was supposed to open on Aug2,2018 is still not open for people who don't know French. Each time i visit their official site it says The content of this page is not up-to-date. Only french version is available.

Does it still falls under Mon project. Please share the link if it is open for overseas people with english skills only.
I am currently checking this link
Immigration, Diversité et Inclusion Québec - Page d'accueil.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

"Does it still falls under Mon project."

What does that even mean?

And if you cannot read or speak French why are you trying to emigrate to Quebec?!?!


----------



## baashaa (Dec 25, 2016)

It's not difficult to learn French BTW.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

GuriSingh said:


> hi All
> 
> QSWP 2018 that was supposed to open on Aug2,2018 is still not open for people who don't know French. Each time i visit their official site it says The content of this page is not up-to-date. Only french version is available.
> 
> ...


There is a provincial election in Quebec at the moment. Chances are they are waiting for the outcome and what the party in government will want to do.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

baashaa said:


> It's not difficult to learn French BTW.



Oh really? You might want to rethink that.


----------



## ozdream81 (Oct 19, 2017)

It is open now since September 17, 2018.


----------

